# sony erricson-laptop internet



## rakhunathan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have SE T 630 cell phone and a laptop Dell 1100.I want to connect to internet .How do I do itWhat all I require to for this Both Hardware as well as software.I have infra red in the laptop as well as data cable for use.
thanks


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 12, 2005)

You are all set with the Equipment . All you need now is the GPRS enabled on your sim card or mobile service net provider.This is how i use to connect net on my Laptop.
1) First Switch on the Infrared on the phone as well as Laptop. Bring them under line of site. Now Modem on SonyEricsson will be dected. 
2)Go to internet and Networking options ( in Control Panel ) . Click new connection 
3) Select option such as use modem to conect to the net and select SonyEricsson mode and finish the process.
4) Now remember to keep the username and password blank .
5) Put this as the number to dial up *99# 


   Dial and enjoy the net. Remeber you can do the same with bluetooth on your t630 . The benifit of bluetooth is having the mobility and not needing to keep the notebook as well the the phone under line of site.
 Enjoy !


----------



## rakhunathan (Jan 12, 2005)

thank you so much


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 12, 2005)

rakhunathan said:
			
		

> thank you so much



    Always there for the Help. And yes rakhunathan Welcome to this Forum !


----------

